# Random sleep facts about yourself



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Post up any random facts about yourself regarding sleep (Moved topic from "How you wake yoruself up" thread)

Random sleep fact: I've been known to eat my pillow in my sleep >.>


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha I wouldn't be surprised if you are lying! xD
Random? Okay: I once woke up and walked right off the top bunk and fell...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I occasionally cuddle with my pillow when I dream about someone. >///>


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 7, 2008)

Sometimes, I can tell what television show (and what episode) is on right before I wake up.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Trust me guilmon, that pillow has so many bite marks in it......(pulls cotton out of teehth). That's why I always eat a little something like a fruit before I go to bed >.>

Another random fact: I cuddle with my blankets when i dream about certain things >.>
*edit: Curses silibus beat me to this fact >_____>*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I barely dream. If I do it is because of the noises around me. 

Example: If my t.v. is on, whatever I hear from it is incorporated into the dream.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol Luc; cuddle with the blankets you must! *monsters come and eat teh blankets* YOU FAIYUL!

Factoid of stupidness: When I wake up, Most of the time I will be curled up in a ball...


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

I drool.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Lol Luc; cuddle with the blankets you must! *monsters come and eat teh blankets* YOU FAIYUL!
> 
> Factoid of stupidness: When I wake up, Most of the time I will be curled up in a ball...


If I sleep curled into a ball my legs are asleep the next morning.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 7, 2008)

I sometimes wake up in weird,    twisted cramped positions.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Another random sleep fact: I dream ALOT, most of the time about what I did today except a bit more......different. *added fact to this one* I dreamt last night that I was posting on FAF >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive had dreams about people on FAF.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

xD Least I knew that before anyone else >P

Random Sleep Fact: I dream about doggiez and kittiez and snow and stuff o_o

*Edit* Lol. I dream of a person on FAF. ^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

You dreamed about the people on FAF silibus? What was THAT dream like Oo?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2008)

I occasionally wake myself up in the middle of the damn light by kicking or punching the wall, because a dream I was having apparently involved kicking something or someone.

I've rolled out of bed more than a few times, and I don't mean like your regular tossing-and-turning kind, I mean like I was trying to scramble over a wall in a hurry in a dream I was having and I roll-vaulted over the wall and out of bed.

I wake myself up fairly often by saying something aloud in my sleep.

I DO toss and turn a lot.  I do not snore.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You dreamed about the people on FAF silibus? What was THAT dream like Oo?


Back when mugshots was up I could see their faces in my dreams. Sometimes it would just be a friendly meet up, hang out thing. Other times it would be... *cough* more adult oriented.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I drool.



This, but only when I'm not in a bed. Like if I sleep on my bus ride to school.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 7, 2008)

I have falling dreams, but I usually don't wake up after landing. I also have exhausting dreams in which someone chases me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

When I slept on the bus in middle school, I would wake up with massive nose bleeds.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> This, but only when I'm not in a bed. Like if I sleep on my bus ride to school.


 
Happens to me alot. It's probably because I sleep with my mouth open.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Back when mugshots was up I could see their faces in my dreams. Sometimes it would just be a friendly meet up, hang out thing. Other times it would be... *cough* more adult oriented.


 
Hope non of em involved me xP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Hope non of em involved me xP


I didnt know you back then.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 7, 2008)

I cuddle with pillows in my sleep.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

that I go to sleep on the bed while my cat sleeps under neath...to only wake up beneath it while the cat is on top of the bed.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, gewd point. 

Another random fact: I sometimes mumble things that I say in my dreams. Some things I say are pretty embarrasing from what i hear >.>.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I have woken up once or twice screaming someone's name.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

ROFL! Was anyone around to hear it by chance xP?

*edit: This comment is in regards to, well you know >.>*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> ROFL! Was anyone around to hear it by chance xP?


I remember once, I did so when I was sick and I dont anyone heard me.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Dec 7, 2008)

fact:i wake up to wolves cuddling me. no joke :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 7, 2008)

also just go to bed with only boxers on.

and I really think my cat can control me in my sleep...how else would I end up under the bed when hes in my room.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I sleep in my boxers, or just shirtless. Occasionally I sleep nude.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I sleep in my boxers, or just shirtless. Occasionally I sleep nude.


 ...oooh, can i see? j/k


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

I've dream about getting hit by cars or by anything when I dream plenty of times. I usually wake up feeling like it actually happened.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Dec 7, 2008)

i cant sleep if theres any light at all... my windows are even tin foiled over


----------



## Lukar (Dec 7, 2008)

1) I prefer to sleep on my belly. ^^
2) I usually listen to my PSP or iPod when trying to go to sleep.
3) I seem to drool only when I accidentally fall asleep... o.o' Take Friday for example; After I finished my Math test, I lay my head down and slept until class was over. When I woke up, my hand was wet.
4) I dream every so often.
5) I MUST have a fan in order to fall asleep most of the time.
6) I can't sleep when I'm really hot, but I get tired when I'm cold.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

Random Sleep Fact: sometimes I wake up with half my body hanging over the bed..


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 7, 2008)

Sometimes I wake up, before my alarm goes off.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

I remember falling asleep in my bed room, and waking up in another part of the house. Most of the time I end up in the kitchen >.>


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 7, 2008)

i have a hole in my wall from when i punched it in my sleep ( i think i was deaming about fighting my brouther.

 i talk in my sleep and i mean it sounds like im haveing a good conversation with someone


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I sleep in my boxers, or just shirtless. Occasionally I sleep nude.


 
I got a roommate, so I should be nice and not sleep in my boxers only... poor guy will end up blind. 

I sleep in a white shirt and soccer shorts.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

I once woke up next to my dog ._.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I got a roommate, so I should be nice and not sleep in my boxers only... poor guy will end up blind.
> 
> I sleep in a white shirt and soccer shorts.


 
Hey, least you know what to do if he ever gets on your nerves, inflict him with blindness >.>


----------



## electmeking (Dec 7, 2008)

Every night I go to bed with a fully made bed, including a duvet, sheets, some sort of fleece blanket and a pillow.
Every morning, I wake up with all of these in a pile on the floor.
Somehow Im still making my bed every morning.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 7, 2008)

i fall asleep in strange places , trees, rocks, tires,on the roof,  on the water, then forget whare i am


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 7, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Hey, least you know what to do if he ever gets on your nerves, inflict him with blindness >.>


 
Lol, I told my roommate what you said. He thought it was hilarious.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, I told my roommate what you said. He thought it was hilarious.


 Great minds my friend, great minds!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

I can fall asleep and near immediately enter the REM state... I've also been prone to waking dreams, when extremely tired.  (You know, falling asleep while trying not to...what is known as a hypnogogic trance.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

fenrirs_child said:


> ...oooh, can i see? j/k


An old picture (Probably a few weeks?) But this is me. 






Fact: I sometimes wake up with one arm completely numb and it takes a while to regain control of it.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 7, 2008)

I sleep like the dead.

Once when I was living with my mom, the burglar alarm went off because the wind damaged one of the window screens, and I somehow slept through the burglar alarm, the parrot screaming, two dogs barking in my room, and my cat freaking out and yowling on my bed.  My mom had to come up and check to make sure someone hadn't actually broken in and _killed _me.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 7, 2008)

I know I have a great mind, thanx Luc. ^_^
Sleep Fact: I wake up just to find out my baby brother has his hand on my face.


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2008)

fenrirs_child said:


> i cant sleep if theres any light at all... my windows are even tin foiled over


That's to keep the aliens out, right?  Sleep facts eh?  Well, I don't move in my sleep, at all.  I have tested this theory, and things that I put on my chest or stomach are still there about 85 percent of the time. I'm also a super light sleeper, and don't use an alarm clock.  Even when I do set it, I wake up right before it goes off, every time. I'm also an insomniac. 4 hours is a good night.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok... I am a light sleeper, if i set an alarm, chances are that after 2 days in a row I'll wake up just before it and I find it VERY hard to get to sleep if there is either noise or light.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 7, 2008)

Sleep Fact: I'm always 60% asleep on any given moment.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I read somewhere that on average, males get 6 boners during the night...Who sat there counting? :S


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 7, 2008)

sometimes I snore but then I instantly wake up


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I never snore. Well, I say so.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I occasionally cuddle with my pillow when I dream about someone. >///>


^ this.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

bozzles said:


> ^ this.


 I useally drool over the pillow aswell when it's a certian somebody ^>^


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

I've developed a liking for sleeping in my socks.

I don;t think it's all too hygienic. But it gets so cold sometimes and I hate having to potter about a house which has freezing cold tile flooring first thing in the morning.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't sleep with my socks on.  e.e  No matter the scenario.  I could be passing out on a couch otherwise fully dressed in a freezing room, and I'd have to take my socks off.  >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I like sleeping completely nude, or just in my boxers. Don't care if it's cold, I snuggle up to myself if it is.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 7, 2008)

I always seem to manage kicking off all the blankets save for one pair of sheets. Very annoying.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I can't sleep with my socks on.  e.e  No matter the scenario.  I could be passing out on a couch otherwise fully dressed in a freezing room, and I'd have to take my socks off.  >.>



haha, I feel the same. It's weird.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 7, 2008)

I always have to snuggle with Spotty, a cheetah stuffed aimal I've had since the third grade >.>


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I always have to snuggle with Spotty, a cheetah stuffed aimal I've had since the third grade >.>


 D'aww


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I always have to snuggle with Spotty, a cheetah stuffed aimal I've had since the third grade >.>



Awww... I had some plushies but I never could sleep with any. They were disturbing my sleep.


----------



## Laze (Dec 7, 2008)

I've taken a liking to sleeping in my socks.

It's been so cold recently, you know?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Shenzi :3


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

I _always_ sleep completely nude.

Sometimes, I like to open my window just a tiny bit so in the morning, my room is completely freezing but under the covers it's warm and cozy.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hi Shenzi :3



I'm pretty sure she's not here to read that.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd love to see that :3


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 7, 2008)

I toss and turn through the whole night.

On nights when its hot it is common for me to wake up with nothing on...o.0


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, I toss in my bed too...


----------



## Sam (Dec 7, 2008)

Random Fact: I sometimes wake up with both arms asleep. And I can tell you, it's a bitch to get out of bed. x3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

when i sleep, my dreams feel real, like i can actually feel whats happening o.o


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 7, 2008)

I have narcolepsy, have lucid dreams and can control them, but I'll often wake up in different places of my dorm room than where I went to sleep. I even woke up curled inside my open towel and washcloth drawer once. X_x


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

That's not good, is it hard to live with?


----------



## Jack (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll wake up in the middle of the night, straighten my bed covers then go back to sleep.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Now that was random.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 7, 2008)

Apparently I grind me teeth...somehow that makes me sad. :\


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

Sometimes I wake up with my hand completely asleep and numb.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Sometimes I wake up with my hand completely asleep and numb.



Haha, I woke up once and something slapped me in the back oh the head, HARD. Then I realized it was my numb hand. It was at such an angle, I though it was broken.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 7, 2008)

I suppose I have a few sleeping quirks:

-I can purposely induce lucid dreaming
-I have trouble sleeping in the dark, so I always have light, and sunlight is the best at helping me fall asleep
-Despite needing light to sleep, I love going to bed early and waking up early, and I hate staying up all night
-If I stay up too late I get paranoid and start hallucinating scary things
-I nap ALL the flippin' time
-I don't let my boyfriend sleep with his back to me, because his back gets sweaty and he usually rolls and crushes me when he does that.
-I hardly move at all when I sleep, so when I wake up I'm very sore =(
-And finally, sometimes when I sleep I have super vivid dreams, where I can use all five senses.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 7, 2008)

Nargle said:


> -I nap ALL the flippin' time
> -And finally, sometimes when I sleep I have super vivid dreams, where I can use all five senses.



Guilty as charged of those two.


----------



## Huey (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm told I moan occasionally.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Sometimes I wake up with my hand completely asleep and numb.



That's called "Wanker's cramp" :3 HTH. Love ya really.



Huey said:


> I'm told I moan occasionally.



Not as bad as my brother. I had to share a room with my brother for nearly 12 years, and he actually has conversations with himself when he sleeps.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Not as bad as my brother. I had to share a room with my brother for nearly 12 years, and he actually has conversations with himself when he sleeps.



I'm not sure that's what he meant by "moaning"

anyway, I'm all out uke. if you don't know what that means, too bad


----------



## Nargle (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> anyway, I'm all out uke. if you don't know what that means, too bad



What does that have to do with being asleep? XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Uke? As in ukelele? :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nargle said:


> What does that have to do with being asleep? XD


here's a random fact... I didn't see the "sleep" part of the title :3

uh ok... I'm a very light sleeper. the noise around me effects my dreams. sometimes when I wake up, I wonder if I was dreaming, or it actually happened...


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm boring, nothing much happens to me.
Oh wait! I remember one:
Occasionally when I'm trying to fall asleep, and at that stage right before sleep where you basically are unconscious, but are still taking everything around you in (Noises etc), I have complete body muscle spasms. Not often, and it's usually only for about a second. To me, it feels like I've just fallen onto my bed (As if I was hovering above it), but I found out it's just my muscles spasming... T__T


----------



## bozzles (Dec 7, 2008)

I frequently dream about really things so insignificant and believable I wake up thinking they actually happened.

I once had a dream that we ran out of these M+M's-esque candies we'd gotten... and for like two days I thought we'd run out of them IRL. But then I checked our candy drawer and they were still there.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

My God, I think I'm freaking out...Like, most of the situations here have happened to me too


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> My God, I think I'm freaking out...Like, most of the situations here have happened to me too


it's only natural ^_^

dreams are very important, in many ways. people proffessionally study the concepts of dreams as well. hell, I wouldn't mind studying such an interesting subject :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Would be an interesting job being a dream analyst or so to speak. Love something like that, but my piano takes precedence.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

i love my dreams, their as fucked up as me =D


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 7, 2008)

I randomly stop breathing in my sleep, and drool alot.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> i love my dreams, their as fucked up as me =D



So would you say you're a big can of crazy?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So would you say you're a big can of crazy?


im not a can of crazy, im a fucking barrel of crazy


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I'm boring, nothing much happens to me.
> Oh wait! I remember one:
> Occasionally when I'm trying to fall asleep, and at that stage right before sleep where you basically are unconscious, but are still taking everything around you in (Noises etc), I have complete body muscle spasms. Not often, and it's usually only for about a second. To me, it feels like I've just fallen onto my bed (As if I was hovering above it), but I found out it's just my muscles spasming... T__T



I think I know what you mean, I've had similar things happen. Oh and that reminds me...

It hasn't happened for a couple of years now but it happened on and off for quite a long time. As I'm falling asleep, just at the moment I'm almost fully unconscious I would suddenly realize I was asleep and become "aware" again but be completely paralyzed. I could hear my pulse really loud and any attempt to move a muscle, or open my eyes or anything would just make it get louder and louder and cause agonizing pain in my whole body, which would cause me to tense up even more making it worse. A few times I honestly felt like I was going to die from something bursting in my head. It was really terrifying, and it randomly stopped happening just as randomly as it started


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

I havent had a dream in over a week.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I havent had a dream in over a week.


its wierd, i dont understand how poeple can not dream o.o


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> its wierd, i dont understand how poeple can not dream o.o


it may be that they're completely unaware of the fact that they're dreaming. I don't know... it seems confusing to have slept for 8 hours, yet not had a single thought or vision running in your mind. \=2


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it may be that they're completely unaware of the fact that they're dreaming. I don't know... it seems confusing to have slept for 8 hours, yet not had a single thought or vision running in your mind. \=2


exactly my point


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive just been used to having others in my dreams. Since there is no one, my mind is blank.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

BAH, my post fell off onto the previous page


----------



## Wreth (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a dream about once every few months. Well actually EVERYBODY has many dreams every night. Just how many you remember varies between people.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Every night you have an average of a couple thousand dreams, whether they are just brainwaves, pictures, sounds, or streaming video.

It's just a matter of if you remember them :3 I had a dream last night about breaking my lamp...

It was strange.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Would be an interesting job being a dream analyst or so to speak. Love something like that, but my piano takes precedence.


 Pianists ftw!


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Every night you have an average of a couple thousand dreams, whether they are just brainwaves, pictures, sounds, or streaming video.
> 
> It's just a matter of if you remember them :3 I had a dream last night about breaking my lamp...
> 
> It was strange.


 Well I had a dream last night that I was at school, watching a movie in class, and everybody in my class was pissing me off, and kept saying "Shut Up Spencer" Even though I wasn't talking (which used to actually happen -__-). I got pissed off, so (SUPER DRAMA) Stood up and just walked out. Then my dream changed, as they do, to me going to _another _class (god knows why), and sitting down. The guy beside me started to say "Shut Up Spencer" too, so I busted out a pen, and wrote on his face "I COULDN'T SHUT UP" so hard he bled. Then I walked out of _that_ class, and started biking home. I met up with my friend who I haven't seen in years, and we started biking together, and then randomly it was night time, and we were lost... and then we found our way (And we were basically NOWHERE near where we should have been...) and then my dream ended. Dreams are wierd..


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Every night you have an average of a couple thousand dreams, whether they are just brainwaves, pictures, sounds, or streaming video.



I dream at 64kbit/s so it's all a blur in the morning and hard to remember them clearly.

EDIT: I've decided to re-post since it disappeared onto the previous page.



Hydramon said:


> I'm boring, nothing much happens to me.
> Oh wait! I remember one:
> Occasionally when I'm trying to fall asleep, and at that stage right before sleep where you basically are unconscious, but are still taking everything around you in (Noises etc), I have complete body muscle spasms. Not often, and it's usually only for about a second. To me, it feels like I've just fallen onto my bed (As if I was hovering above it), but I found out it's just my muscles spasming... T__T





SnowFox said:


> I think I know what you mean, I've had similar things happen. Oh and that reminds me...
> 
> It hasn't happened for a couple of years now but it happened on and off for quite a long time. As I'm falling asleep, just at the moment I'm almost fully unconscious I would suddenly realize I was asleep and become "aware" again but be completely paralyzed. I could hear my pulse really loud and any attempt to move a muscle, or open my eyes or anything would just make it get louder and louder and cause agonizing pain in my whole body, which would cause me to tense up even more making it worse. A few times I honestly felt like I was going to die from something bursting in my head. It was really terrifying, and it randomly stopped happening just as randomly as it started


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Pianists ftw!



^ This. Over and over again. This. This this this.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Pianists ftw!


guitarists are better...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I dream at 64kbit/s so it's all a blur in the morning and hard to remember them clearly.



What's the sound quality like?

Callum lies btw.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I dream at 64kbit/s so it's all a blur in the morning and hard to remember them clearly.



omfg qft.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Well I had a dream last night that I was at school, watching a movie in class, and everybody in my class was pissing me off, and kept saying "Shut Up Spencer" Even though I wasn't talking (which used to actually happen -__-). I got pissed off, so (SUPER DRAMA) Stood up and just walked out. Then my dream changed, as they do, to me going to _another _class (god knows why), and sitting down. The guy beside me started to say "Shut Up Spencer" too, so I busted out a pen, and wrote on his face "I COULDN'T SHUT UP" so hard he bled. Then I walked out of _that_ class, and started biking home. I met up with my friend who I haven't seen in years, and we started biking together, and then randomly it was night time, and we were lost... and then we found our way (And we were basically NOWHERE near where we should have been...) and then my dream ended. Dreams are wierd..



Well you see... the people in the classrooms are your conscious.

The biking means you are running away from something, and in doing that you met up with a good friend, but also became lost (emotionally)

In conclusion, your mother is a watermelon and you smell of peaches.

Case closed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Case closed.









Edit: I ignored everything else you said when I saw "Case Closed".


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Well you see... the people in the classrooms are your conscious.
> 
> The biking means you are running away from something, and in doing that you met up with a good friend, but also became lost (emotionally)
> 
> ...



hey your good, i think you should become the forum shrink :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> hey your good, i think you should become the forum shrink :3



Thank you.

Stop it. Now.

Your only hurting yourself. If you think that way she will just move on.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Stop it. Now.
> 
> Your only hurting yourself. If you think that way she will just move on.


who was you talking to then?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

*phails* qft?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> who was you talking to then?



Don't play games with me mister.

*shakes banana*


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Edit: I ignored everything else you said when I saw "Case Closed".


 I can't read japanese


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *phails* qft?


quoted for truth. >>


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Don't play games with me mister.
> 
> *shakes banana*


OH GOD NOT THE BANANA, PLEASE ANYTHING BUT BANANAS


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Bananas contain potassium, which is famed for its ability to help get rid of hangovers.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Bananas contain potassium, which is famed for its ability to help get rid of hangovers.


hush you.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Don't try and hush your own master, or he'll punish you beyond your pleasure >:3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Don't try and hush your own master, or he'll punish you beyond your pleasure >:3


my pleasure has no limit!1


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

I got quoted in a signature! Does this mean I'm kewl now?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I got quoted in a signature! Does this mean I'm kewl now?


now that you said that, i shall remove it


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> now that you said that, i shall remove it



Tease  You made me get a boner for nothing.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Tease  You made me get a boner for nothing.


more details?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't really give more details without spoiling it

I made it up. Sorry. No signature induced boner


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I can't really give more details without spoiling it
> 
> I made it up. Sorry. No signature induced boner


well you lied, and leing is bad. *slap*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I got quoted in a signature! Does this mean I'm kewl now?



You were still cool, even before being quoted...Though I'm in it too...Odd. I'm also in Szopaw's signature.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> well you lied, and leing is bad. *slap*



*blocks* Hands off :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *blocks* Hands off :3


, fine. *walks off crying*


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Do I have an admirer now? *blush*


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 7, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I can't read japanese


 I can.
ã“ã‚“ã«ã¡ã¯ã€‚ã€€ç§ã®ã€€åå‰ã€€ã‚¹ãƒšãƒ³ã‚µã€€ã§ã™ã€‚


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Do I have an admirer now? *blush*



I thought I was doing well to hide it :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive fallen asleep standing once. I woke up with someone trying to talk to me.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I thought I was doing well to hide it :3



Sorry to be the one to break it to you 

Random sleep fact: I tend to go to bed around this time.

Night everyone, I'll leave the door unlocked for anyone who wants snuggles.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 7, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> when i sleep, my dreams feel real, like *i can actually feel whats happening* o.o



All the time for me, perfectly normal.  Makes it quite a bit uncomfortable when I'm shot or stabbed or otherwise injured/killed.  Like the time I dreamt I was a soldier in WWII, and had my left leg taken down by machingun fire....




Nargle said:


> I suppose I have a few sleeping quirks:
> 
> -I can purposely induce lucid dreaming
> -I have trouble sleeping in the dark, so I always have light, and sunlight is the best at helping me fall asleep
> ...



Last night I dreamt I was at my uncles old place, when he lived on ten acres out in the country... I ate what was left in the bottom of a container of ice cream.  Looked and tasted like strawberry....




SnowFox said:


> I think I know what you mean, I've had similar things happen. Oh and that reminds me...
> 
> It hasn't happened for a couple of years now but it happened on and off for quite a long time. As I'm falling asleep, just at the moment I'm almost fully unconscious I would suddenly realize I was asleep and become "aware" again but be completely paralyzed. I could hear my pulse really loud and any attempt to move a muscle, or open my eyes or anything would just make it get louder and louder and cause agonizing pain in my whole body, which would cause me to tense up even more making it worse. A few times I honestly felt like I was going to die from something bursting in my head. It was really terrifying, and it randomly stopped happening just as randomly as it started



Sounds like Night Terrors, to me....




mrredfox said:


> its wierd, i dont understand how poeple can not dream o.o





Zoopedia said:


> I have a dream about once every few months. Well actually EVERYBODY has many dreams every night. Just how many you remember varies between people.



Yes, everyone dreams.  Some people simply don't remember them.  This is actually a natural mechanism, as some people have noted vivid dreams so real, they think what happened in the dream was real.  Forgetting dreams, or dream memories fading with time, once you wake, are a natural mechanism to prevent vivid dream memories from being confused with real memories.  Some people are just subject to this mechanism more than others.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Sorry to be the one to break it to you
> 
> Random sleep fact: I tend to go to bed around this time.
> 
> Night everyone, I'll leave the door unlocked for anyone who wants snuggles.



Teehee, I prefer for the person I like to know I like them, so it's all good. G'night Snowy xxx <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

As a matter of fact, I think I may follow Snowy in getting some shut eye. G'night FAF! *snuggles Snowy*


----------



## Corto (Dec 7, 2008)

*FUN FACT 1! *Once I had a dream where I was a POW and was tortured for hours. It was the most horrible nightmare I've ever had, and I haven't slept ever since.
*
FUN FACT 2!* This happened last night.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> As a matter of fact, I think I may follow Snowy in getting some shut eye. G'night FAF! *snuggles Snowy*



God you two are so adorable :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

You probably enjoyed that dream though. I know I would've.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> God you two are so adorable :3



:3 I guess you could say that, I adore him...I know I said I'd sleep, but FAF seems more important.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 7, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> :3 I guess you could say that, I adore him...I know I said I'd sleep, but FAF seems more important.



Go for it. :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmm, looking at my post, I don't think I can really classify myself as adoring HIM, since we've not met. Doesn't stop me hoping :3


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 9, 2008)

Apparently, sometimes I kick in my sleep...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I make noises in my sleep and I'm a light sleeper.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> All the time for me, perfectly normal.  Makes it quite a bit uncomfortable when I'm shot or stabbed or otherwise injured/killed.  Like the time I dreamt I was a soldier in WWII, and had my left leg taken down by machingun fire....



yes, this exactly, one day i had a dream i was in monkey world (lol) and i was with my kid, and i walked down an ally and was shot with a shotgun, i felt everything o.o and i actually felt my self die, it was sooo weird.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

i have woke up with wild animals on top of me or standing over top of me more then once some that i can remember are coons deer a fox and other small animals  realy fun to wake up to "what the fox"  thats what happens when you fall asleep under trees


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I hate it when I wake up after a dream when I'm about to sneeze, because I sneeze irl because my sister's cat is tickling my nose with its tail, and he gets startled and claws at my feet.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 9, 2008)

I cannot sleep without my arms under the pillow, I even have my pillow sideways sometimes 0_o. I am too tall for my bed, so I have to wear socks to stop my feet from freezing. Sock sleeping FTW!

And, apparently, everybody has had, or will have, a dream where they forget their pants in a public place. I can say this is true in my case


----------



## bozzles (Dec 9, 2008)

When I sleep, I levitate 18 feet above the ground.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

koppnik said:


> And, apparently, everybody has had, or will have, a dream where they forget their pants in a public place. I can say this is true in my case



I cant say i have had that dream...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

koppnik said:


> I cannot sleep without my arms under the pillow, I even have my pillow sideways sometimes 0_o. I am too tall for my bed, so I have to wear socks to stop my feet from freezing. Sock sleeping FTW!
> 
> And, apparently, everybody has had, or will have, a dream where they forget their pants in a public place. I can say this is true in my case



How talk are you? And I've not had that dream yet.



bozzles said:


> When I sleep, I levitate 18 feet above the ground.



Awesome. Now remind me why someone wouldn't wanna sleep with a guy as talented as you?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Awesome. Now remind me why someone wouldn't wanna sleep with a guy as talented as you?



Because when he wakes up you get crushed by a falling bozzles


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

when I'm about to sleep, I have the impression my bed's spinning around with high speed


----------



## bozzles (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Because when he wakes up you get crushed by a falling bozzles


This is why my dog bites my face.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I sleep on me left side the most.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 9, 2008)

Random sleep facts about myself...
Um... I don't?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Because when he wakes up you get crushed by a falling bozzles



Aww, now that would be funny to film though! <3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm an asshole if you wake me up but I never mean what I say, I'm a cranky little fox.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 9, 2008)

I sleep on my side.

When I'm cold I curl myself up into a ball and try covering my head with the sheets.

I guess it's a fox thing.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 9, 2008)

i sleep with a bowie knife under my pillow (not parinoyed)
some have stuffed animals i have deadly weapons


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I sleep on my side.
> 
> When I'm cold I curl myself up into a ball and try covering my head with the sheets.
> 
> I guess it's a fox thing.



I do that too, I never thought of it as a fox thing though. I wake up with really sore knees.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I sleep on my side.
> 
> When I'm cold I curl myself up into a ball and try covering my head with the sheets.
> 
> I guess it's a fox thing.


omg i actually do the same aswell :3


----------



## bozzles (Dec 9, 2008)

I tend to rub my feet together subconsciously as I'm falling asleep.

I always sleep facing left... which is evident in the large amount of acne on the right side of my face...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I do that too, I never thought of it as a fox thing though. I wake up with really sore knees.



I do too, lol. I'm not a fox though, I haven't decided yet...But it's not far off being decided. I don't wake up with sore knees though. *kisses Snowy's knees better*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I do too, lol. I'm not a fox though, I haven't decided yet...But it's not far off being decided. I don't wake up with sore knees though. *kisses Snowy's knees better*


you must be a fox, if your 98% genetically identical to me, your a fox.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess so, but I'd be a white one...I love white animals!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

*goes to update profile*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

thats 2 furry foxes i know outside of faf now ^_^


----------



## koppnik (Dec 9, 2008)

I sleep on my left, either in a ball or just the normal 'maximum surface area of bed covered' way.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

I sleep over to the right and curl up into a ball most nights, it's just more comfortable.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 9, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> yes, this exactly, one day i had a dream i was in monkey world (lol) and i was with my kid, and i walked down an ally and was shot with a shotgun, i felt everything o.o and i actually felt my self die, it was sooo weird.



Back when I was eight or nine, I dreamt I was a ringneck pheasant... the dream ended with me bursting out of the tall grass to escape a hunter, being shot down, and having a brief conversation with the black lab who came to retrieve me, as I lay dying... I could feel the blood pumping out of me, as my little heart raced.  Last thing I remember was the dog gently lifting me up in his mouth, feeling his teeth and tongue against my feathers, and then passing out into a white light.  I also dreamt once that a guy with a rifle blew my head off... well, a distance of a few yards, a high-powered bolt-rifle bullet to the face.  Felt my body slump to the ground, saw the white light, and found myself disembodied, floating above the scene of my death.




koppnik said:


> I cannot sleep without my arms under the pillow, I even have my pillow sideways sometimes 0_o. I am too tall for my bed, so I have to wear socks to stop my feet from freezing. Sock sleeping FTW!
> 
> And, apparently, everybody has had, or will have, *a dream where they forget their pants in a public place*. I can say this is true in my case



That's nothing... I've dreamt of being in public totally nude.  And I discovered something:  If you ignore the fact you're naked, other dream characters will also ignore it.  However, YMMV....




bozzles said:


> When I sleep, I levitate 18 feet above the ground.



I had one dream where I was superman, and I flew into the sun to clean my dirty outfit (I'd just rescued two victims of a small plane crash).




hillbilly guy said:


> i sleep with a bowie knife under my pillow (not parinoyed)
> some have stuffed animals i have deadly weapons



I keep two guns under my pillow.  One, a 1954-made Smith & Wesson Highway Patrolman... 357 Mag, but loaded with .38 Special wadcutter target loads, in deference to the residential neighborhood I live in.  And my 1909-made Savage 1907 .32 Auto, loaded with 71 grain hardball.  The Smith is on the left, the Savage is on the right, so no matter if I'm sleeping on my right or left side, all I have to do is slip a hand under my pillow, and a gun is there, grips turned so they are quick and easy to grab.  I also have a loaded 12 guage leaning against wall and headboard... the handguns under the pillow are for "perp in my room" situations, the shotgun is for that "bump in the night" encounter.  I also have a fire extinguisher within reach, just in case.  Better to be prepared than not....

Oh, and I almost forgot about the sword, tucked between bed and wall, not to mention the two knives on my nightstand....


----------



## Drakaji (Dec 9, 2008)

An amusing tribute to my personal love of dragons, any dream I have involving reptiles (most notably dragons) are the ones I remember. Unless I focus on a typical dream upon waking, it fades from my mind quickly, however I can go an entire day without focusing on a dragonic dream and still accurately recall it.

Also, if I don't sleep on my back I wake up with a dead arm. =) Little motion in sleep leads to blood-circulation loss if I'm lying on my arm for 8 hours...


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> I keep two guns under my pillow.  One, a 1954-made Smith & Wesson Highway Patrolman... 357 Mag, but loaded with .38 Special wadcutter target loads, in deference to the residential neighborhood I live in.  And my 1909-made Savage 1907 .32 Auto, loaded with 71 grain hardball.  The Smith is on the left, the Savage is on the right, so no matter if I'm sleeping on my right or left side, all I have to do is slip a hand under my pillow, and a gun is there, grips turned so they are quick and easy to grab.  I also have a loaded 12 guage leaning against wall and headboard... the handguns under the pillow are for "perp in my room" situations, the shotgun is for that "bump in the night" encounter.  I also have a fire extinguisher within reach, just in case.  Better to be prepared than not....
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot about the sword, tucked between bed and wall, not to mention the two knives on my nightstand....




Do you live in a bad area? Having a weapon under my pillow would terrify me. What if you sleep walk and shoot someone?


----------



## koppnik (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Do you live in a bad area? Having a weapon under my pillow would terrify me. What if you sleep walk and shoot someone?



Or if you shoot yourself in the face?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 10, 2008)

Similar concerns here, but mine are animal related; I sleep with ferrets, and they get into _everything_, and I _would_ sleep through them chewing on a gun under my pillow (and I have no doubt they could disengage the safety if they worked at it). I keep my piece (generic S&W special I got second hand and only very occasionally use on a range to make sure I don't get incompetent) in the bedside nightstand, upper drawer, which has a latch on it to keep prying paws out. Still close at hand, but not about to go off in the middle of the night.


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 10, 2008)

I sleep with a plushie. A couple of them to be honest.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Do you live in a bad area? Having a weapon under my pillow would terrify me. What if you sleep walk and shoot someone?



It's probably in case David M. Awesome enters his dream. Then he has an easy way out.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

Masakuni said:


> I sleep with a plushie. A couple of them to be honest.



I used to but I lost all mine.T_T


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine are on my feet right now.


----------



## Superbeast (Dec 10, 2008)

Sometimes when I need to use an alarm clock I'll end up waking up about an hour early. Then I'll keep getting up every few minutes to check the clock because I get the feeling that the batteries will die and the clock won't ring.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 10, 2008)

I randomly cuddle with pillows in my sleep.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 10, 2008)

I strangle my pillow in my sleep.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 10, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Do you live in a bad area? Having a weapon under my pillow would terrify me. *What if you sleep walk* and shoot someone?



I've never sleep-walked in my life, so I'm safe.  And no, I don't live in a bad area, I simply keep them at had just as I keep a fire extinguisher at hand... never had to put out a fire, either, yet.  Better to be prepared than not.  Also helps to have a consistent place to keep my weapons, where no one else can reach them, without coming through me.  No one handles my guns but me.  Oh, and since I most commonly sleep on my left side, I keep the Savage on that side of the pillow... even if I grabbed it in the night, even in your sleepwalker scenario, it was designed to be carried with the hammer/striker down on a loaded chamber, safety engaged.  So, unless I took off the safety and cocked the hammer/striker in my sleep, nothing would happen by simply pulling the trigger.  Awake, it would only take a second or two to make ready.  Asleep?  Well, add to all that a very heavy trigger pull (another safety factor built into this little gun), and I doubt my unconscious finger would have enough strength to fire it (needs a very deliberate pull), not to mention the strength needed to cock it, to begin with (cocking the hammer/striker takes about as much force as pulling the trigger).  I'm also not in the habit of puting my hands under my pillow when I sleep, so I have that, as well.

Still, my Smith's double-action trigger feels far lighter than the single-action pull on my Savage, so its point-n-shoot nature could prove risky for a sleepwalker.  But I'm not worried.  I've been around guns for a very long time, and have never had any accidents.  Ever.  To me, a gun is a tool, not a toy.  And I know how to properly handle my tools....


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 10, 2008)

when I was a kid I would take out my retainer and whip it across the room in my sleep.

every morning I had to get up early just to find it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 10, 2008)

I won't remember anything you ask me even if I responded. Gotta make sure I'm awake first. lol


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Random fact: I get hungrier the more I sleep :3


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 11, 2008)

I usually wake up with my limbs in a tangle, and when attempted to recreate these positions, it is nearly impossible to do so.

Although I let my anger slide off real easy, if I am awakened at a time I do not want to, I will be extremely angry the whole day.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't move once I fall asleep, and I spasm and pop about two feet in the air when I wake up.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

I never know if I move during my sleep. I probably do, but ah well. Not like I have anyone in it to bother me. Though I can wish all I want to.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

My cat likes to take up 1/2 my bed.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My cat likes to take up 1/2 my bed.



Is this a case of you whistle while you work, or that you own a tiger?


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

I sleep maybe 5 hours a day.  Its more of cat naps any more.  And I keep my gun near me but not under my pillow.  Not much comes anywhere near my house with out 1 if not all 4 of my wolves going off.  Then again I live in the mountains on a one land dead end dirt road on 21 acres.  Not much but wild life gonna come out here.


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 12, 2008)

I like to sleep on my belly...my face sinking into the pillow.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 12, 2008)

I dream every night, and every once in awhile I'll have a dream that comes true months later. I swear. I tend to drool as well.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Fact, I just woke up and am currently having a coughing fit.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Fact, I just woke up and am currently having a coughing fit.


i just woke up and im posting on faf


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol, I need a pee.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a very courteous sleeper, I never steal the blankets or thrash around or anything like that. Despite that I have a terrible fear of rolling over on top of anyone I share a bed with while I'm asleep and hurting them just because I'm pretty heavy D: .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm a very courteous sleeper, I never steal the blankets or thrash around or anything like that. Despite that I have a terrible fear of rolling over on top of anyone I share a bed with while I'm asleep and hurting them just because I'm pretty heavy D: .


 

How much do you weigh? I weigh 12 stone.


----------



## X (Dec 12, 2008)

if my dream involves shooting things, there will be bbs embedded in the walls and ceiling when i wake up.

if i dream about telekinesis, there will be objects randomly thrown around out of place when i wake up.

if i sleep on the top of a bunk bed, i will fall off by morning unless there is a guard rail. 

if i sleep on the bottom of a bunk bed, i will be under said bed by morning.

if i sleep on a futon, i will look like a soft taco by morning.

I (apparently) used to sleep walk when i was younger.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How much do you weigh? I weigh 12 stone.



That's about 168 pounds is it not? If that's the case I weigh quite a bit more than you. 

I don't look it but I weight close to 230 pounds.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> i have no consistent sleep habits, they are all off and on.


 

They all are, unless you sleep constantly.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's about 168 pounds is it not? If that's the case I weigh quite a bit more than you.
> 
> I don't look it but I weight close to 230 pounds.


 

Pics?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pics?



I may take some at some point in the next few weeks, I'll see how motivated  I'm feeling  .


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

You tease.


----------

